# Hi I'm new here!



## Princess Cherish (May 11, 2004)

Hello! I'm new here...

My name is Cherish, I'm 29, and I'm from Chino Hills, California. 

I have a very sweet and gorgeous Siberian Cat that I have had for 6 1/2 years, and her name is Angel. 

If you haven't heard of them... Siberians are from Russia, and are a fairly new breed to the US. And are now recognized by TICA 

I'm not sure what else I am suppose to write here. So I guess that is it


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum Cherish


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and make sure to post pics when you can :lol:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Cherish and welcome to the forum!

As you can see, I am rather partial to kitties named Angel. And I just happen to think that Siberians are beautiful.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Princess Cherish is AWESOME! Kinda looks like a little Maine ****"ish" (I hope to find a maine **** one day in a shelter) I'm new myself, not quite sure of some things either but everyone seems soooooo very friendly! Then again of course they do, THEY LOVE CATS!!! :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome to TCF! I am glad you are here and hope
to see you around the boards!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Cherish! Just jump in and reply to any post that interests you. There are a bunch of lovely people here! Angel is beautiful.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome! We love pics, and of course, kitty stories, so share some Angel ones with us.


----------

